# 14 String Fanned Fret Acoustic!



## jtm45 (May 15, 2007)

This is way cool. 
I've always thought a 14 string (7x2)Acoustic would be mega but to have a fanned fret one is just so much cooler again!
Pity it hasn't got a lower cut-away but you can't have everything i suppose.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (May 15, 2007)

I can only imagine how beautifull that sounds. If I had that I wouldnt need another acoustic for the rest of my life. I wonder how many multithousands that costs.


----------



## Durero (May 15, 2007)

Fantastic! 

any name or links to the builder?


Edit: looks like a 12-string with two bass strings added - so kinda like an 8-string feel.


----------



## skinhead (May 15, 2007)

That's crazy, seems to sound amazing!


----------



## jtm45 (May 15, 2007)

It's built by a guy called Wes Lambe (i think ?)
He builds stuff to the Novax kinda' method where he uses like two or three bass tuners and stuff.

He does quite a few 8 string acoustics using the same methods and also 8 string electrics with the Novax style guitar pickups for the top 6 strings and kinda' bass pickups for the lower strings.I think Conklin used that method on some of their earlier fanned fret guitars too.

Link;Wes Lambe Guitars > Home

Some of these 8 strings are very hot looking though,just wish they had more frets.





















They even make Lefties;





Here's a couple of his 8 string acoustics;


----------



## Durero (May 16, 2007)

Great post - thanks for the info 

Nice to see others making Novak-style guitars now that his fanned-fret patent has expired.


----------



## Desecrated (May 16, 2007)

I want one


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 16, 2007)

Wow! I'd love a chance to mess around with one of those!


----------



## jtm45 (May 16, 2007)

Durero said:


> Great post - thanks for the info
> 
> Nice to see others making Novak-style guitars now that his fanned-fret patent has expired.



No probs Leo. 

I love coming across new websites with interesting stuff and when i saw this one a while back i thought i'd best share it but then i forgot about it until i re-discovered it yesterday.

I'm actually trying to find someone who can/will build me a nice 6 or 7 string fanned-fret neck.
I'm looking to put together another aluminium bodied guitar as i've found a new aluminium body maker.The guy who built my Aluminium Tele did a superb job but he took forever and this new guy is much quicker.
He can also build just about any style of body from Aluminium so i'm possibly thinking about a 7 string.
My Aluminium Tele sounds like nothing i've experienced before,a truly stunning tone to it and i need another.


----------



## Durero (May 16, 2007)

Aluminum bodies Dave? That sounds fascinating. We need pics and a thread for that! 

Which builders have you dealt with and do you have any links?

cheers!


Edit: Oh and have you considered Mike Sherman for the fanned-fret neck?


----------



## jtm45 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah,they sound fuckin' great!
I'd always heard that aluminium was supposed to have great tonal properties and a polished raw aluminium body looks pretty damn cool too so i decided to combine my Tele project (i had a neck on order from USACG at the time)with my aluminium body curiosity and my Alucaster was born.




Link here;
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/22225-like-teles-like-shiny-things.html#post388569


----------



## Durero (May 16, 2007)

Awesome man! Don't know how I missed that thread but that's damn gorgeous!

Do you have any links to the builder? Or a name?


----------



## msherman (May 16, 2007)

Is that a Spruce Hill body? I remember checking one out when I was at Hamer.
They sent us a body to try out with one of our T-51 necks. I was impressed with the sound. It really shines as a slide guitar


----------



## jtm45 (May 17, 2007)

Yeah,this was was built by Spruce Hill but it appears that they've gone out of business.
He was terrible with delivery times and stupid excuses.I waited over a year for this body and i heard some people waited over two years and never got their bodies in the end.
It's crazy really because he supplied the Fender Custom Shop with the Aluminium bodies they used for their limited run and the Harley Strats and all of those specials.They also did a small number of Teles too.
So he must have been reliable at some point.
I managed to get in touch with another guy who used to do the fabricating for Spruce Hill and he does all kinds of Aluminium bodies now,and he can build and ship one in under a month too.

Hey Mike!
I'm thinking of getting either a Strat or another Tele body(possibly a 7 string) in the future and i was wondering if you made Fanned-fret necks that would be suitable for these bodies ?


----------



## msherman (May 17, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Yeah,this was was built by Spruce Hill but it appears that they've gone out of business.
> He was terrible with delivery times and stupid excuses.I waited over a year for this body and i heard some people waited over two years and never got their bodies in the end.
> It's crazy really because he supplied the Fender Custom Shop with the Aluminium bodies they used for their limited run and the Harley Strats and all of those specials.They also did a small number of Teles too.
> So he must have been reliable at some point.
> ...



Sure do JTM. Shoot me a PM.


----------

